# •*•الجنون هو•*•



## *malk (13 يوليو 2008)

*ان تكرة كل الورود لان شوكة واحدة خدشتك ..!*​ 
*ان تتخلى عن جميع احلامك *
*لان حلما واحدا لم يتحقق*​ 
*ان تفقد ثقتك بالدعاء*
*لان دعاء واحد لم يستجب*​ 
*ان تتخلى عن جهودك*
*لفشل احداها*​ 
*ان تتخلى عن كل اصدقاءك *
*لان واحدا قد خانك*​ 
*ان تفكر فى الماضى الذى لا يعود و تهمل مستقبلك ..!*​ 
*ان ترى الناس بصفاتهم السيئة و تهمل صفاتهم الحسنة*​ 
*ان تنسى ان هناك يوما عظيم بأنتظارك و تلهى بالتفاهات فى الدنيا ..!*​ 
*ان لا نؤمن بالحب*
*لان احدهم لم يكن مخلصا ولم يبادلك الحب*​ 
*ان اتحب انسان لا يحبك*
*وان تكرة انسان يعشق ترابك الذى تمشى علية*​ 
*ان ترمى كل الفرص فى ان تكون سعيدا..لانك لم تنجح فى المحاولة الاولى*​ 
*تذكر دائما*​ 
*قد تاتى فرصة اخرى*
*حب جديد*
*صديق اخر*
*قوة مستجدة*​ 

*كن مثابرا و ابحث عن السعادة كل يوم*​ 

*ان الاستسلام هو الطريق المؤكد للفشل*​ 

*فاستمر بالمحاولة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*




> ان تكرة كل الورود لان شوكة واحدة خدشتك ..!
> 
> 
> ان تتخلى عن جميع احلامك
> ...



عندك حق فعلا يا كيكى ده الجنون بعينه 

ربنا يكفينا شر المرض ياختى ههههههه

ميرسى ياكركورة على الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل *
*وواقعي فعلا يا كيكي *
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## *malk (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



marmar_maroo قال:


> عندك حق فعلا يا كيكى ده الجنون بعينه ​
> ربنا يكفينا شر المرض ياختى ههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى ياكركورة على الموضوع ​


 
*امين يا اختى*

*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر*

*نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## *malk (13 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل *
> 
> *وواقعي فعلا يا كيكي *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


 
*ميرسى لمرورك حبيبتى*

*نورت الموضوع يا باشا*


----------



## gonees (14 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد وحاجات واقعية جداااااااا بس التنفيذ للاسف احيانا بيكون صعب او بياخد وقت


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

gonees قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد وحاجات واقعية جداااااااا بس التنفيذ للاسف احيانا بيكون صعب او بياخد وقت


 
*اكيد*

*المهم يكون فى استعداد للتنفيذ*

*ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

ايه يابت ياكيكى التفاؤل دة كله
بس بجد كلام روعة
انا اتأثرت بجد​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *ان لا نؤمن بالحب*
> *لان احدهم لم يكن مخلصا ولم يبادلك الحب*​
> *ان اتحب انسان لا يحبك*
> *وان تكرة انسان يعشق ترابك الذى تمشى علية*​
> ​



عندك حق ياقمر
موضوع جميل بجد
ميررررررررررررررررررسي ياحبي:08:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2008)

> *تذكر دائما*
> 
> 
> *قد تاتى فرصة اخرى*
> ...


 
الله عليكي يا كيكي موضوع في غايه الجمال
تسلمي ياقمر
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل وكلة تفاؤل

ميرسى كيكى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

*



			قد تاتى فرصة اخرى
حب جديد
صديق اخر
قوة مستجدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب ياكىكى يارب 

وتسلم ايدك ياقمر على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه يابت ياكيكى التفاؤل دة كله
> 
> بس بجد كلام روعة
> 
> انا اتأثرت بجد​


* اى خدمة يا قمر*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> عندك حق ياقمر
> موضوع جميل بجد
> ميررررررررررررررررررسي ياحبي:08:[/center]


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرى*

*نورتى*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله عليكي يا كيكي موضوع في غايه الجمال
> 
> تسلمي ياقمر
> 
> وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


 
*ميرسى يا نيفين على مرورك الجميل دى*

*ربنا معاكى يا قمر*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلة تفاؤل​*
> 
> *ميرسى كيكى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل*​
> *تسلم ايدك*​
> ...


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا ينبوع*

*ربنا معاكى حبيبتى*


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*يارب ياكىكى يارب *_​
> 
> _*وتسلم ايدك ياقمر على الموضوع الرائع ده *_​


 
*يارب يا حبيبتى*

*ميرسى لمرورك*

*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

تسلم ايدك يا كيكي ياقمر على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



marmar2004 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كيكي ياقمر على الموضوع الرائع ده


 
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك*

*نورتى :99:*


----------



## fns (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

موضوع جميل جدا كيكى
ربنا يباركك
تقبلى مرورى
اخوكى كيرو


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

*موضوع راائع يا كيكى

شكرا ليكى​*


----------



## *malk (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



fns قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا كيكى
> ربنا يباركك
> تقبلى مرورى
> اخوكى كيرو


 
*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك يا كيرو*


----------



## *malk (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع راائع يا كيكى​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكى*​


 
*ميرسى يا روكى*

*شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

ميرسي اوووووي يا كيكي
بجد موضوع هايل مالوش حل


----------



## *malk (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووي يا كيكي
> بجد موضوع هايل مالوش حل


 
*ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك*

*نورتى*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

شكرا ليكى يا كيكى على الموضوع الرائع

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## *malk (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا كيكى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


 

*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*

ان الاستسلام هو الطريق المؤكد للفشل



فاستمر بالمحاولة

*بدوووووووووووووووووووون تعليق .​*


----------



## *malk (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: •*•الجنون هو•*•*



dona nabil قال:


> ان الاستسلام هو الطريق المؤكد للفشل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ماشى ياباشا *

*بدون تعليق*

*كفايةة انك تنور الموضوع*

*منورررررررررر يا قمر*


----------

